#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How to Use Emojis in Social Media Marketing

## Bhavya

Emojis have become a significant element in modern digital communication. So, want to know how to use emojis in your social media marketing? Check out the below graphic from Media Update to learn how to use emojis in your social media marketing.

----------

